# The types of school horses...



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Another one


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahaha! I saw the first one I was going to post it but you beat me to it!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha equus wonderfulness you made me smileus if you know what I meanus :lol:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

sounds funny to me


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I think we have every single one of those at our yard. Love it lol.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Love this! I've seen a lesson horse of each species before :lol:.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! Yeah, I've never been lucky to ride an awesome horse in lesson barns. They are picked to be good to pack beginners around, and most of the time that's all they are really good about. Still can learn - no question on that, just rather frustrating process at times.


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahahaha So true!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My instructor leases a horse for her lesson program that is a to equus worrius aboutus riderus - if she feels a rider slipping off to the side she stops. She is great for beginners, but since when you first start riding horses you aren't the most balanced in the saddle she always stops!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Haha that's a good thing though! My horse did that when I first got her. I don't know if no one ever bothered to post on her, but when I would go into the rising trot and start posting she would stop like I was going to fall off or something? :? Took a while for me to get her to maintain her speed, but no problems now.


----------

